# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Mesimi i Gjuhes VISUAL BASIC

## The Helper

Puna me Microsoft Visual Basic eshte menyra me e shpejte dhe me komode per te krijuar aplikime per Windows. Edhe ne qofte se ju nuk keni eksperience ne programimin nen Windows,Microsoft Visual Basic ju ofron juve mjaft lehtesira per ndertimin e aplikimeve ne menyre te shpejte.
 Vetem per pak minuta, juve mund te krijoni aplikimin e pare ne Visual Basic. Nderfaqesin per perdoruesin mund ta krijoni duke vendosur kontrollet e ndryshme si nje kuti teksti, buton komande etj ne nje forms. Pastaj vendosen vetite e kontrolleve te perdorura si ngjyrat, etj

Ky liber qe do te mund te shkarkoni KETU do tju ndihmoj patjeter qe te mesoni kete gjuhe programimi

----------

